# Turnips 475 bells!



## matt2019 (May 2, 2020)

Turnips are on for 475 bells. Would anybody be interested in coming over to sell? Entry fee will be a nook miles ticket per trip.


----------



## edsett (May 2, 2020)

I would be! I can give you 5 NMTs for 5 trips if possible.


----------



## matt2019 (May 2, 2020)

edsett said:


> I would be! I can give you 5 NMTs for 5 trips if possible.


Yeah that’s good!


----------



## edsett (May 2, 2020)

matt2019 said:


> Yeah that’s good!


Great! Give me a moment to collect the tickets (I’m trading right now unfortunately ehe).


----------



## Kam! (May 2, 2020)

Yeah! Can i come?
 1 trip, maybe 2. I have the NMTs


----------



## Lildunkaroo26 (May 2, 2020)

I would love to stop by! Happy to supply a NMT!


----------



## HaleyLovesRaymond (May 2, 2020)

I'd like to come over! I'll go pick up a ticket


----------



## P0256 (May 2, 2020)

Can I come over too I have my ticket !!!


----------



## radcat (May 2, 2020)

Could I come too? I can give 1 NMT for 1 trip


----------



## Mierka (May 2, 2020)

Hey I would like to come for 1 trip, I will of course bring 1 NMT.


----------



## Keke (May 2, 2020)

I love to come over for 1 trip, ill bring nmt


----------



## Bugs (May 2, 2020)

I'd love to sell some! Could my boyfriend come and sell his as well? We'll both bring a NMT each and if you want we can come separately too

Nevermind sorry!


----------



## Minth (May 2, 2020)

Hello, Can I come please? I'll give you some NMT, thanks!


----------



## allainah (May 2, 2020)

Could I come if you're still doing this?? I can bring a NMT per visit


----------



## strawberrymilky (May 2, 2020)

Hi, is this still going?


----------



## ProfessorMiku (May 2, 2020)

If still going I'd love to come with a NMT!


----------



## soomi (May 2, 2020)

Could I come please?  Just one trip!


----------



## matt2019 (May 2, 2020)

Sorry everyone! I let some people in but then had to close due to real life commitments. I plan on reopening shortly and will post a new thread


----------



## KingPandazix (May 2, 2020)

Arr you still open i gotta make two trips


----------



## MaryBokChoy (May 2, 2020)

Hi! Are you still open? I would love to make 1 trip for a NMT. Thanks!


----------



## Cosmic (May 3, 2020)

Is this still available?


----------



## ConspicuousApocalypse (May 3, 2020)

Are these still open, and can I come over to sell?


----------



## mmconstance_ (May 3, 2020)

Can I still come if you’re open?


----------



## Catto (May 3, 2020)

I would like to take 2 trips please!


----------



## Leen (May 3, 2020)

Is this still available? Would love to sell. NMT for the trouble.


----------



## idkidkidk (May 3, 2020)

If you're still open, can I come please? I could do 2 NMT for 2 trips.


----------



## Alita89 (May 3, 2020)

Would like to come for one trip if your still open .


----------



## Pastrulio (May 3, 2020)

May i still go!


----------



## Blondiexo (May 3, 2020)

I would be interested if that’s okay


----------

